# Enter GPV gamepad has no vibrations with window -7



## jatinrai199 (May 18, 2012)

hello guys !! I bought Enter GPV gamepad recently,I used it with window -7 64 bit .it installed drivers which were required (i think so ).But still vibrations are not working in it.plz help me out how to enable vibrations for ENTER GPV GAMEPAD . or tell meany driver to download.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Enter E-GPV Gamepad | Gamepad | Flipkart.com
Is this syour Gamepad???

Other Than Vibration are rest of Functions working??
Working in games???

Go to *Devices and Printer*->Select Your Device(Gamepad ) and* Double Click to Open Windows Controller Settings*->*Open Vibration Tab* and Click  Rotating The Analogue AXIS.If no Vibartion Feedback is received then Your Unit is defective.


----------



## FJ666 (Jul 19, 2012)

old version of driver doesnt work with win 7...but works fine with xp..

For driver for win 7 :: visit and download updated drivers::E-GPV.zip


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 19, 2012)

install the software that came with the gamepad in the mini-CD. it'll work then.


----------



## xajat007 (Oct 13, 2012)

FJ666 said:


> old version of driver doesnt work with win 7...but works fine with xp..
> 
> For driver for win 7 :: visit and download updated drivers::E-GPV.zip



Installing the driver mentioned in this link worked for me in windows 7 (I have both 64 bit and 32 bit) . 
To verify if you got it correct 
1. Go to Control Panel --> Devices and Printers
2. You should be able to see 'Generic USB Joystick'. Right Click on that icon select 'Game Controller Settings'.
3. On the window that appears you should see 'USB Vibration Joystick'. I noticed that if you don't have the driver installed correctly you will have 'Generic JoyStick'


4. On Clicking 'Properties' button you will have window to check various controlls. Including one for checking vibration.

Hope it helps


----------



## himanshutorres (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Enter GPV-10 gamepad drivers reqiured for windows 7*

driver in cd doesnot work with windows 7....
can anyone help me download drivers for enter gpv-10 (windows 7).....


----------

